# Dang Cormorants



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Every late winter the cormorants work this oxbow over. They start at one end and work their way to the other end in a large group eating everything along the way. They do that over and over again. This year I got in the boat and went and disturbed them. I saw hundreds of dead shad and many, many small crappie floating on the water. All had teeth marks on them. I guess the cormorants get full but just keep going through the motions and killing small fish without eating them. I know cormorants have their place in the ecosystem somewhere but I hate those things.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Why are they protected I wonder? It seems the protection is mainly very old laws and numbers have changed drastically.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Their roost make some great cat fish holes. I guess Mother Nature gives then takes away.

Can't be hurting that water body that much if they can return every year.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

they are protected because they are migratory....old law we are trying to change. where they roost they kill the trees they roost in. we are trying to get bills passed to put hunting seasons on them.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Who wants to hunt the nasty things? I sure wouldn't eat one. They definitely need to be thinned out.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

chucktx said:


> they are protected because they are migratory....old law we are trying to change. where they roost they kill the trees they roost in. we are trying to get bills passed to put hunting seasons on them.


Indeed, we at TBBU is working to trying to get something moving on the control of these flying fishermen. Drop by the site & contact us via the contact form. We need to show there's a grass roots acknowledgment of this invasive species. Some states have an open bounty on them, kill at will & let the scavengers clean up!


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

Those birds wipe out the stocked trout at Mary joe peckham park in a few days.


----------



## WesQ (Nov 25, 2012)

I've heard from several people there's now a permit you can buy to hunt them... That being said there are two or three species and a hooded cormorant is protected others( more common) are not i have not looked that far into it but I know the permit exists and will be purchasing one this coming duck season just to thin a few out


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

the permit is for fish farmers protecting their stock....


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

firedog said:


> Those birds wipe out the stocked trout at Mary joe peckham park in a few days.


Resoft park too


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

chucktx said:


> the permit is for fish farmers protecting their stock....


You are right its for fish farmers, I was at lake of the Danberys fish farm years ago down by Alvin, not sure thats how they spell it. They were shooting them, and I asked the guy can you really do that. He said they had permits to shoot them, and man did they. They were blasting the heck out of them.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

#6 Pheasant loads


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Quackerbox said:


> #6 Pheasant loads


Its a federal charge don't think you would want to go there. There population has risen since the ban on DDT. Here is a little info about them. 
Wrong attachment I guess everybody knows what I am doing in Hempstead TX in 2 days.http://www.naturalhistorymag.com/features/19298/to-kill-a-cormorant
http://www.pbelectronics.com/radar_errors.htm


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

FISHROADIE said:


> Its a federal charge don't think you would want to go there. There population has risen since the ban on DDT. Here is a little info about them.
> 
> http://www.pbelectronics.com/radar_errors.htm


So is cutting the tag off a mattress and watching pirated DVDs, just sayin

Radar/lidar certified


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

We have permits issued by the state for, 'managing' Cormorants. They make a big splash when they hit the water! 

Technically, you are supposed to burn them or bury them. They can cause serious damage to a fishery....


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I think I read that an adult eats 2-3lb of fish a day.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

I've heard they consume 6-8 lbs. of food per day so it doesn't take long for them to clean house. Have to renew my buzzard permit in April so I will inquire about a permit for these worthless beast.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

I hate those dang birds! I don't have a reason to, but if I could, I would put a serious dent in the population. Protecting them is like the protection they had on crows a number of years back. No reason for it.
BB


----------

